# Hymer S700 tail light



## jakefouro (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

I am seeking a replacement lens for the tail light above the rear registration plate of my Hymer S700 or possibly the complete unit. Any ideas as to where I can get this item


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

A picture of the offending item might help.

D.


----------



## jakefouro (Nov 1, 2008)

Will try to get a photo uploaded.

J.


----------

